# gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P boot hangs

## mlybarger

I've recently assembled a machine with a gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P motherboard.  on that i have an amd-fx 8350 cpu, and 16gb of corsair memory, 256gb crucial solid state drive, radeon 5450 video card. during the install i had to get a pcie ethernet b/c the onboard nic doesn't work with 64 bit linux. during the install, i run genkernel --menuconfig --no-zfs all, then when i boot, the new kernel hangs waiting for udev events.  

i'm open to suggestions on getting through the udev issues, at the same time, i'd be interested in suggestions on alternative motherboards for this setup.  i liked about this board that it uses UEFI BIOS, has 4 memory slots, and has 3 usb 3.0 connectors.  i'd actually prefer an on board video option, but at this point, i want something that's i can get installed.  

grumble.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

The 8169 driver should work for that onboard nic.

As far as udev, there are a few threads about udev taking some time to boot.

Not sure what the problem is as I haven't read them just seen the titles.

----------

## mlybarger

thanks for the response. i finally found _a_ kernel config that works.  genkernel caches old configs so i had to clean them out.   any fb stuff and it hangs, but 'll work that out after I can get xorg and kde installed and working.

----------

